# Gas Prices



## 22magnum

$2.90/gal at the local Buccees! 
How much is it where you live?

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## olsonfia

$3.59 In the land of Lincoln


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

$3.39 here in mn


----------



## knapper

Gas at $3.78 and Diesel at $4.09 are about the lowest I have seen in the last week. Get away from the Anchorage area and it is 20 to 30 cents higher. Last winter I got diesel for $4.25 a gallon. It has not dropped below the four dollar mark in years.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

ya i paid $4.08 (ND)today for diesel at one stop,and $3.89 (MN)at another

$200 for 52 gls,glad the company pays that and not me :smile:


----------



## Varmintnv

I gassed up the company truck yesterday, $3.89 in Reno

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------



## youngdon

3.37 at one place here in Vegas


----------



## JTKillough

$3.69 for mid-grade on my way to Tucson yesterday.


----------



## Jonbnks

$3.27 here in Kansas City. I hope it keeps going down during hunting season.


----------



## hassell

$ 5.20 here.


----------



## birdginski

3.59 in western mass.


----------



## youngdon

3.29 in Glendale


----------



## youngdon

Yeah but they have free health care...................LOL


----------



## 22magnum

$2.92 today

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## awd199

I filled the Tacoma last night. $3.12 on the West end of VA.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

i filled up this am at $3.29


----------



## A10hunter

3.89 is the cheapest around so-cal.


----------



## glenway

We are all the way down to high. America has been transformed. Is everyone happy now?


----------



## 22magnum

Heck yea today at Buccees










Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 22magnum

it felt like stealing compared to Canada.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## loic

Stonegod said:


> OK.....now you're getting on my nerves 22mag.lol


LoL

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ReidRH

22magnum said:


> $2.90/gal at the local Buccees! :biggrin:
> How much is it where you live?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


Funny How it Starts Dropping when an election year is just around the corner!!


----------



## ReidRH

3.19 here local I have heard 2.85 in other towns around so maybe ours will drop, Still NO CHANGE in DIESEL 3.80/ Gallon!!


----------



## Catfish501

$3.00 at Walmart, $3.03-$3.06 other places. Lookin better!


----------



## 22magnum

@ $2.70 now

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 22magnum

Yup God bless Texas!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## azpredatorhunter

$3.21


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

$3.21 here in st.cloud,mn also


----------



## Catfish501

$2.98 Sam's Club---$3.00 to $3.08 elsewhere.


----------



## 22magnum

Regular up to $2 82/gal diesel @ $3.39/gal

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 22magnum

$2.68 today at Buccees

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## dwtrees

Gas $3.69 and diesel is $3.89 here in central ND.


----------



## 22magnum

$2.75

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

damn and i thought seeing $2.99 was good


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Went down to 3.30.9 gal gas today--lowest in a long time-----sb*


----------



## huntertibbs

3.68 for diesel and 3.08 for gas


----------



## vtflatlander1

$3.44-$3.59 here in VT


----------



## youngdon

3.04 for gas here in Phoenix


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*3.27.9 today*


----------



## dwtrees

We made it down to $3.16 today.


----------



## youngdon

3.12 in Vegas today.


----------



## 220swift

We're down around $3.20 but it will go way up as soon as ski season goes into full swing here. This State like to get their share out of the vacationers, but they forget about the residents.


----------



## dwtrees

Sounds typical for the price to go up during a tourist season. They do that here also but ours is in the summer time.

Our tallest hill is 3407 ft.


----------



## 220swift

lol.....I live at 5980 ft. Ski season is the worst here, everything goes up and the closer you get to a ski mountain the higher it gets.


----------



## youngdon

When I lived in Flagstaff AZ the locals NEVER bought gas on the weekends.


----------



## Catfish501

Walmart Edinburg $2.76


----------



## dwtrees

What really makes me mad, we have a refinery right in our back yard. But they send the gas and other product down the pipeline and then back to us before the local price gouger that controls the gas around here adds his .10 per gallon to the price. Then the trucks can haul the gas to the local stations.

Oh ya, do you still have just plain old regular gas with no ethonal in your area?


----------



## Lacomo

$2.72 in Lebanon MO


----------



## Hawk

filled up last night in Carthage, MO. at Wal-mart; $ 2.57


----------



## fr3db3ar

Just lumped back up .30 today here


----------



## 220swift

holy crap fr3d, that's a big one day jump..........


----------



## fr3db3ar

Par for the course here.


----------



## glenway

Just paid $3.08 yesterday. Also, got some pure 90 octane gasoline for chainsaws (no ethanol) but it was almost a dollar higher.


----------



## 22magnum

2.88/gal :-(


----------



## fr3db3ar

Like glen said. $3.09 this morning $3.29 this afternoon.


----------



## 220swift

snowed here yesterday, two more ski resorts opened in the mountains and gas went up $0.12 a gallon....


----------



## hassell

Thank heaven we live close to the border, add a couple buck's to the gallon and thats what I would pay.


----------



## 22magnum

$2.98 now man this sucks.


----------



## dwtrees

$3.299 here today.


----------



## 22magnum

Reg @ $2.95 [email protected] 3.44/gal

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Diesel/ $3.34

Gas/ $3.10

Gas Prem/ $3.35

For Loveland, Colorado today.


----------



## Guest

Check out this website...

http://www.gasbuddy.com/

Punch in your zip code and it will tell you the cheapest gas prices and store / location in your area.


----------



## hassell

$ 2.95 Bonners Idaho, $5.20 here in town.


----------



## 22magnum

Short204 I have that app on my phone

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwtrees

The Gas Buddy app is a good one to have when your traveling.

Gas - $3.18 for 87 octane with 10% ethanol - $3.48 for 91 octane with 10% ethanol - $3.78 for 91 octane with no ethanol

#2 Diesel - 3.98

#1 Diesel - $4.56


----------



## 22magnum

22magnum said:


> $2.90/gal at the local Buccees!
> How much is it where you live?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


Wow! It jumped up a lot! $3.49/gal now 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

22magnum said:


> Wow! It jumped up a lot! $3.49/gal now
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


 Same here $ 5.60 / gal


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*3.74 here and today i bought E85 for 3.59 a gal*

* sb*


----------



## dwtrees

$3.58 today for the 87 octane 10% ethanol here. Heard on the news tonight we can expect at least a .20 to .25 jump in price this month due to the refineries switching to the EPA mandated summer blend. Supposed to have to refine it more to meet the summer standards and therefore the increase in price.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

$3.589 for 89 octane with 10% ethanol


----------



## knapper

Payed $4.959 at a remote lodge, for the snow machines for the trip back to were it was $4.859 along the highway.


----------



## knapper

gas prices at home are $3.659 and diesel is $4.029.


----------



## fr3db3ar

$3.85 to fill up today


----------



## Beta

$3.55 when I put in a few days ago.


----------



## 22magnum

$3.39/gal $3.59/gal diesel

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

$5.65 gal. here.


----------



## JTKillough

Has anyone here, other than me, ever paid less than $1 per gallon? Squandered it away in a carbureted V8.


----------



## youngdon

I have. ! I used to fill my tank for a five dollar bill


----------



## 22magnum

I don't remember what where the gas prices in 1989?

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

JTKillough said:


> Has anyone here, other than me, ever paid less than $1 per gallon? Squandered it away in a carbureted V8.


I remember when $20 filled my 71 Olds...


----------



## glenway

Lowest I've seen it was $17.9 cents per gallon in the 60s. If we had a buck, we'd cruise Woodward (now home of the annual Dream Cruise) for the night.


----------



## Beta

I think it was 1998, MN was at .99 cents. Not too long ago, good grief!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Yup, I remember paying less than $1 a gl


----------



## Varmintnv

I can remember my dad and I goin chukar hunting in the late 70's or early 80's. We stopped for gas in a small town and my dad flipped out cuz gas was 88 cents a gallon!! That was something like 16 cents a gallon more than here in Sparks. Lol I wasn't old enuff to drive at the time, but I do recall paying just under $1 for gas in my old hot rod '66 ranchero. I could fill it for less than $20, and on the weekends I'd go to the airport and put some 108 octane avgas in it for drag racing, that stuff was expensive, think it was $2 a gallon!

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!!


----------



## 22magnum

$3.98/gal regular : o

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## TomKat

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> Yup, I remember paying less than $1 a gl


 once I got it for 48 cents a gallon.


----------



## prairiewolf

You youngsters, I can remember 25 cents (and lower when there would be a gas war) per gallon and they checked the water and oil. LOL


----------



## fr3db3ar

I remember when they were selling it for $.10 if you had silver dimes. 

Sent from somewhere in the space time continuum.


----------



## devildogandboy

$3.40 a gallon here in Sun City. been sitting there for awhile now.

Bruce


----------



## fr3db3ar

$3.30 here today


----------



## dwtrees

We are at $3.49 for the last 4 days now.


----------



## hassell

$ 5.60 here.


----------



## TomKat

$3.29 here


----------



## azpredatorhunter

hassell said:


> $ 5.60 here.


i would set fire to the [email protected] $5.60. QT $3.33 Circle K $3.23...


----------



## hassell

azpredatorhunter said:


> i would set fire to the [email protected] $5.60. QT $3.33 Circle K $3.23...


 Thanks goodness we only live 7 miles from the border.


----------



## dwtrees

Dropped to $3.39 here today.


----------



## glenway

Hassel's "gallons" are bigger. Are they not the imperial gallon?


----------



## hassell

glenway said:


> Hassel's "gallons" are bigger. Are they not the imperial gallon?


 When I post the price on here I just round it off at 4 litres which keeps it close to the US gal. ( 3.89 litres ) so its at $ 1.40 per litre now, the only time I buy fuel up here is to fill the 5 gal jugs with gas or diesel otherwise they'll nail you at the border with a surtax if you try to bring jugs back ( Ya I know )


----------



## 22magnum

$3.03/gal at Walmart today

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick Howard

3.89 here.


----------



## 220swift

from the SRC, $3.62 (Socialist Republic of Colorado)

Just a thought:

If Obama is the answer, how stupid was the question?

Oh there I go again with the political stuff............... :smiley-confused005:


----------



## 22magnum

3.05


----------



## A10hunter

California is on its way to extra gas taxes starting Jan.1st, which will be an extra $9 a tank. I hope the people around here vote better than before because I'm sick of paying Sacramento more and more.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

$3.29 here still.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

$3.39 here today

three days ago it was $3.27


----------



## 22magnum

$3/gal today or $2.97 with walmart cc. I hope it drops to $2 one day.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

$3.28 yesterday


----------



## fr3db3ar

3.45 here

Sent from somewhere in the space time continuum.


----------



## Indiana Jones

3.79 for diesel here in Northern CO. I was paying 4.16 when I lived in MD! Ouch! But either way my trucks 45 gallon tank is a killer.

Lol at the guy saying "socialist republic of colorado". You natives are SPOILED. I come from MARYLAND. Count your blessings.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

$3.25 here...


----------



## dwtrees

Ours just dropped from 3.48 to 3.38.


----------



## kiyote

3.65 for 87 in sw idaho


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

$3.19 yesterday

so i filled the truck and the car

truck needed gas any how,has to get to the woods and back sometime this weekend

the car,just filled it cause it was cheap


----------



## 22magnum

It's still hovering @ $3/gal here


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Down to $3.23 here...


----------



## knapper

We are 3.79 at the cheapest here.


----------



## 22magnum

knapper said:


> We are 3.79 at the cheapest here.


: (


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

$3.18 today


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*$3.55 a gal Here-------sb*


----------



## glenway

$3.17 yesterday in Owosso, MI. with a Kroger card.


----------



## 22magnum

2.98


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*$3.52 here----------- :help: *


----------



## 22magnum

Lol, I drive an hour to work everyday and an hour back. $400/month adds up.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

$3.15 @ QT today...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

when i drove thru pipestone mn today it was $3.09

here in burbank sd its $3.05 tonight


----------



## dwtrees

We are still stuck at $3.38 here.


----------



## 22magnum

$2.92/unleaded


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

$2.99 here today


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*3.49 here today*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

$3.09...


----------



## dwtrees

We dropped to 3.29 today.


----------



## Varmintnv

I paid $3.39 in Vegas on Wed. Had to gas up the rental car before I turned it in. I think it's around $3.59-$3.69 here in Reno-Sparks area, but we pay some of the highest gas taxes in the U.S. right here in Washoe County. Another "perk" of living in the armpit of Nevada. Guess it's better than living in the buttcrack(Vegas) though.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

$2.99 today...the sky is falling.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

$2.97 today


----------



## kiyote

went up a penny3.55


----------



## prairiewolf

$3.56 here, and in Show Low (nearest town) its only $3.38


----------



## fr3db3ar

Just filled firc $2.91. It was a nice evening to call for coyotes, nothing.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## hassell

Must be nice to see fuel prices drop.


----------



## 22magnum

hassell said:


> Must be nice to see fuel prices drop.


It is very nice


----------



## glenway

Funny how we've been conditioned to celebrate when prices drop to high.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

glenway said:


> Funny how we've been conditioned to celebrate when prices drop to high.


 not me... I'll celebrate when it's .25 cents a gal. and cigarettes are .10 cents a pack.


----------



## kiyote

I wouldn't celebrate if cigarettes hit 1 cent a pack. if I wanted smoke in my lungs I'D GET A JOB AS A FIREFIGHTER AN GET PAID FER IT. sorry not yelling, just lazy.

could learn to live with .25 cent a gallon gas though


----------



## 22magnum

Lol heck yea


----------



## azpredatorhunter

You two are funny...


----------



## azpredatorhunter




----------



## fr3db3ar

Gloom, despair and agony on meeeeee. Ohhhhhhhhh

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## youngdon

I saw $2.84 in Monclova Ohio....(outside of Toledo)yesterday.


----------



## glenway

Looks like we are due for more price dropping, based on current oil prices. Hope AZ's good at holding his breath.


----------



## brianmidmich

$2.98 in Owosso today. Heck I felt good getting it for that.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

glenway said:


> Looks like we are due for more price dropping, based on current oil prices. Hope AZ's good at holding his breath.


 $2.99 today. only $2.74 more to go...


----------



## glenway

"$2.98 in Owosso today..."

Owosso? Somehow that sounds familiar.


----------



## 22magnum

$2.74 @ buccaneers today


----------



## dwtrees

Were still at $3.28 today. Heard on the radio why Bismarck ND will always have the highest gas prices in the state even though there is a refinery in our back yard. According to the commodity broker on the radio, the refinery has contracts to ship the gas they make down the pipe line and then it is sold out of Minnesota and has to be trucked back to Bismarck. Takes a 400 mile trip to get back here. What a racket to keep the price up there.


----------



## kiyote

still 3.49 here, for 87 oct


----------



## Roblor1985

$2.83/gal regular unleaded.

This is not meant as a political post but PLEASE please please keep in mind that the elections are coming up and these prices will not stay this way. If my memory serves me right it happened when Romney vs Obama was going on and then they went back up. So my predictions is a price hike in a few weeks.


----------



## kiyote

yup prices always drop a few pennies before elections. they know we is to dumb to notice


----------



## azpredatorhunter

$2.89 here.


----------



## youngdon

kiyote said:


> I wouldn't celebrate if cigarettes hit 1 cent a pack. if I wanted smoke in my lungs I'D GET A JOB AS A FIREFIGHTER AN GET PAID FER IT. sorry not yelling, just lazy.


I'd go to Dallas and get me some of that good smoke from Rodney ! NO He doesn't sell that kind of "smoke".


----------



## kiyote

now theres a good ideeare


----------



## CO204yoter

lol we are at 2.59 a gallon here lol


----------



## dwtrees

Did you guys hear about the new technoligy for converting natural gas to regular gasoline. A company has come up with a new catalyst and process to actualy do that. Supposedly they will be able to sell the new gas for $1.71 and still make a heck of a profit. There is supposed to be a plant being built down in Lousiana where the natural gas pipelines are going everywhere. They had a test plant in south Africa to get the process to work properly before they expanded. The name of the company is Siluria. There web site is www.siluria.com


----------



## youngdon

Hmmm !


----------



## kiyote

sounds like a great way to jack up the cost of natural gas


----------



## Roblor1985

Good stock option maybe?


----------



## dwtrees

Thats what I was thinking also.


----------



## youngdon

The stock is privately held...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

$2.86


----------



## azpredatorhunter

down to $2.79


----------



## 22magnum

22magnum said:


> $2.90/gal at the local Buccees!
> How much is it where you live?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


From September of last year. I can't believe it is lower now.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

$3.09 here today


----------



## fr3db3ar

2.97-3.05

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## kiyote

3.39 for 87 dam crooks


----------



## 22magnum




----------



## knapper

We are down to $3.44 and happy to be there.


----------



## dwtrees

Were still stuck at $3.28 9/10


----------



## 22magnum




----------



## fr3db3ar

We hate you  just jumped back up to $3.09 yesterday

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## kiyote

3.25 for 87. only 3.00 to optimum price


----------



## 22magnum

fr3db3ar said:


> We hate you  just jumped back up to $3.09 yesterday
> 
> Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


Company truck now so I don't pay for gas lol


----------



## 22magnum

Fred wally world price


----------



## azpredatorhunter

$2.77


----------



## glenway

Imagine if we ever get that pipeline!


----------



## kiyote

it will create jobs but there is no doubt in my mind the oil companies will still come up with some B.S. excuse to raise prices


----------



## glenway

If true, why are they not raising prices now? Supply and demand dictate economics. Always has and always will. We've been hostages to OPEC far too long. We give them our cash and they use it to kill us. Let's get them out of the picture with our vast resources that remain untapped.


----------



## kiyote

prices always drop this time of year . especially in an election year.before I celebrate the "LOW" prices I think I'll wait and see how long it lasts. my guess is it will begin to climb by the new year if not sooner. wouldn't surprise me if we get some sort of disaster to help it along either.


----------



## glenway

Yeah, they don't need much of an excuse, that's for sure.


----------



## dwtrees

Didn't drop much here. 87 is selling for 3.10 now.


----------



## youngdon

$2.97 in Vegas today.


----------



## hassell

Dropped a bit here but still over $5.00 a gallon.


----------



## kiyote

still 3.25 for 87


----------



## 22magnum




----------



## azpredatorhunter

$2.65 here in sunny Arizona.


----------



## Indiana Jones

I dont think Shell gets the memos. Everyone else is dropping but them.


----------



## Varmintnv

I paid $3.09 here last week. Next day 107mi. north in Gerlach I paid $4.15. He's the only station within 80 miles and he knows he's got ya by the short hairs!! Lol


----------



## dwtrees

We finally dropped to 2.87 for 87 octane.


----------



## youngdon

$2.83 today in east Vegas. It was $3.55in Seligman over the weekend. I'll tKe a few 5 gallon cans next week.


----------



## fr3db3ar

2.75 here today. I find it amazing.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

i seen $2.69 in solway mn yesterday


----------



## kiyote

I find it amazing also. amazing that we have been conditioned to be happy paying $3 for a gallon of gas that costs mere pennies to produce


----------



## fr3db3ar

And they want to add some more taxes to it in michigan.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## kiyote

yep, more taxes, the go to answer for every problem


----------



## Indiana Jones

Did you know the state of Maryland has a RAIN TAX?!?! Scary.....


----------



## azpredatorhunter

$2.61 now...


----------



## Varmintnv

$2.93 here at Maverick with thier card. Add .06 without the card. I'll start getting excited when it's down around $2.10 here.


----------



## hassell

Still around the $ 5.00 mark here.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Seen $2.59 today. Hassell, the Queen is really sticking to you A?


----------



## glenway

Supply and demand at work. If it weren't for all the federal and state taxes in the price, you'd be doing the two-step by now!


----------



## hassell

Thats why ours is so high - frigging taxes.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

$2.51 today...


----------



## hassell

Down below $ 5.00 a gal., been a long time.


----------



## dwtrees

Still stuck at $2.89 around here.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

$2.47


----------



## 22magnum

$2.35


----------



## kiyote

3.05 for 87


----------



## 22magnum

We may see gas under $2 if the price per barrel drop.


----------



## kiyote

remember a couple years ago when the oil companies tried to tell us that drilling in the U.S. would have no affect on the world market.anyone still believe that lie. now lets get some refineries built and get the gas prices down to .50 cents a gallon. we could have our national defiset at zero within ten years if our own government would stop blocking our prosperity


----------



## 22magnum

It seems big oil companies are trying to make fracking unprofitable.


----------



## fr3db3ar

My advisor just called me Friday and we moved some of my money out if petroleum as the Saudis have said they were going to cut back on shipments or oroduction. Something like that.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

$2.49 for several days now


----------



## kiyote

2.99 finally went below 3


----------



## hassell

$ 2.67 in Couer d Alene ID.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

saturday i paid $2.42,yesterday i paid $2.45


----------



## azpredatorhunter

$2.45


----------



## dwtrees

Still 2.86 here. Heard on the radio today, the experts around here say it will drop another .30 yet.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

$2.39 today...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

seen $2.39 in fort dodge ia. the other day


----------



## kiyote

still 2.85 in sw idaho .boise is a lil bit cheaper


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*2.69 here today----marquette area is usally the highest in the U.P.--I was shocked to see the sign at the corner store today and if you pay cash its another 3 cents a gallon off-----------------sb*


----------



## kiyote

2.78 for 87


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

ITS $2.39 AT MOST STATIONS HERE IN CTRL MN


----------



## azpredatorhunter

$2.35...


----------



## knapper

Cheapest here is 3.15 for gas and 3.54 for diesel.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter

2.19 in Tyler Texas 2.99 for diesel


----------



## knapper

We have places up here that are 2.99 for gas and I have seen 3.49 for diesel.


----------



## 22magnum

$2.18


----------



## azpredatorhunter

$2.25


----------



## fr3db3ar

$2.20 here.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

$2.17 in burbank sd


----------



## dwtrees

We dropped to $2.58 today for 87.


----------



## 22magnum

$2.05 had to look twice


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

i seen,in this little town called Early ia, $2.11 today


----------



## azpredatorhunter

$2.19


----------



## fr3db3ar

$1.83 here. So now that gas prices have dropped when do we see groceries drop which went up because of fuel costs? Supposedly

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## hassell

Finally $4.50 here, good point Fred.


----------



## kiyote

fr3db3ar said:


> $1.83 here. So now that gas prices have dropped when do we see groceries drop which went up because of fuel costs? Supposedly
> 
> Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


haw , that ther's funny


----------



## texaspredatorhunter

I think we hit $2.03 in Tyler, TX this morning diesel $2.79.


----------



## 22magnum

Waller tx


----------



## azpredatorhunter

$2.09 here today...


----------



## sportyg

We are at 2.49 for a low here but it will go up tomorrow when the new tax kicks in. .50/.70 cents a gal. Leave it to California to find a way to take as much of your money as then can..


----------



## dwtrees

We have had 2 drops in the last 5 days. $2.19 this morning. Lowest it has been in a long time here.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter

1.97 on gas 2.79 on diesel


----------



## hassell

We're down to $4.40 gal..


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Sharon's Brother said last night at his house he paid 1.44 gal--in Mckenny Tx---but heard it was 89.9 in down town Dallas-We're at 2.49-----sb*


----------



## knapper

I saw it yesterday at 2.73 gal here. That is a big drop from last summer when we were close to $4.00 gallon.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

$1.97 here...


----------



## fr3db3ar

$1.69 here now.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## knapper

Our gas prices have droped to around $2.30 and diesel is 2.45 or so. They have dropped some recently. One of the guys at work payed $7.50 a gallon, in the bush and during hunting season.


----------



## hassell

Still $ 4.60 here.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter

Damn! I saw gas at 1.79 in Terrell, tx last night. 1.89 here in tyler.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

$2.13 in Apache Junction Arizona.


----------



## prairiewolf

$2.49 up on the Rim


----------



## azpredatorhunter

$2.09 today...


----------



## knapper

The price of gas is $2.19 and diesel is $1.97 anybody know why and what is everybody else paying now?


----------



## hassell

Come down to $ 4.00 Can. gallon here.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Averaging about $1.75 in Phx, AZ.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Still over $2 bucks in Vegas....Seligman is always high, I don't look at the price anymore as I don't buy gas there.


----------



## Boxerboxer

youngdon said:


> Still over $2 bucks in Vegas....Seligman is always high, I don't look at the price anymore as I don't buy gas there.


I'd trade my $1.64 gas in for some western hunting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Fill the tanker and come on !


----------



## 220swift

$1.56 here in southern metro Denver..............


----------



## prairiewolf

$1.83 here in Overgaard, Az, saw it was $1.69 in Show Low the other day and $1.92 in Payson, each town is 40-50 miles from me and we are usually the highest.


----------



## youngdon

For you guys with smart phones the gas buddy app gives you the lowest price in the area. I don't go out of my way to save a few cents, but if I'm on E and its on my way 5c a gallon adds up.


----------



## kiyote

1.85 for 87oct


----------



## azpredatorhunter

$1.57 here and still dropping...


----------



## Larry

1.49 in Cedar Rapids, Iowa. Nebraska had 1.57 as you neared the Iowa Border


----------



## 22magnum

1.50 in Houston today. I can't believe this thread is still going.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

I just paid 1.42 in Marion Iowa.


----------



## Deltatriggerman

$1.39 in Clarksdale Ms

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## elkinthewoods7

I paid 0.65$ / liter in Ottawa.. it's the cheapest I've seen in the past 10 years.. the Canadian dollar has lost a lot of power so I'm sure that's something to do with it!


----------



## 22magnum

Right at $2/gal here in Texas. Still .90cents cheaper than when I started this thread.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

$2.30 here in Vegas


----------



## knapper

We are up to $2.60.


----------



## 22magnum

knapper said:


> We are up to $2.60.


Dang

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper

Diesel at the fuel dock in Whittier is $2.84 and I topped of the boat with 51 gal. and did not get it fill up.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

$2.15 in PHX, AZ.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

$2.75 here. Eggs are down to 49 cents a dozen. Not sure about the price of wheat.


----------



## hassell

Ours went back up, what a crock - they tell us it's because of a shortage - $ 4.60


----------



## Larry

$2.10 for 87 octane and 10% ethanol.


----------



## 22magnum

2.22 today

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

glenway said:


> $2.75 here. Eggs are down to 49 cents a dozen. Not sure about the price of wheat.


2.33 eggs here are 1.79 a doz


----------



## 22magnum

$1.72/ gal in ennis tx

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

2.29


----------



## azpredatorhunter

$2.05 here in the East Valley...


----------



## youngdon

Gas in Vegas is $2.35. It's always higher here due to no state income tax.


----------



## prairiewolf

$2.27 here on the Rim


----------



## Larry

1.89 here average in the corn state

Eggs...$0.99/ dozen

NOTE: 5.3 dozen large grade a eggs make a gallon, so gas is cheaper than eggs! ~$5.30 gallon for eggs! But if you can afford eggs and use them for fuel , it will cost $5,800 for a new fuel pump, tank cleaning, filter, injectors and labor!


----------



## prairiewolf

Eggs are over $2 a dozen here !!! Have been as high as $3


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*2.25 gal here as of yesterday-----eggs---My last 2 chickens still lay enough egg's for us--don't know what store bough are--I'll check today*


----------



## texaspredatorhunter

1.89 here in San Antonio. Haven't checked eggs lately but I think last go round they were $2 per 1.5 dozen. My egg sales in Tyler increased when walmarts cheapest were 3.06/dz and I was selling at 2.50. Not anymore!


----------



## Larry

Swamp...that's why I like the area I trap out west, my rancher friend has plenty of eggs from his coop! Since the trap line takes me through the ranch house and the coop...I grab a dozen every other day. Can't beat fresh eggs, I eat allot! If I have bread its sunny side up...no bread and they are scrambled with onions and beans.


----------



## youngdon

Scrambled with onions and beans ? You must sleep with the tent flap open.

I went shopping last night and was going to buy eggs but there were two women about to have a catfight right in front of them. They were each as large as the refrigerated case. So as any man would, I stood back waiting for it to happen as long as I felt I could.


----------



## Larry

Don,

I tried not to have a vision of a 1/4 ton of flesh rolling in egg yolks and egg whites, and .....YOU SHOULD OF RAN FOR YOUR LIFE!!

,,,,,,,AS for the weather here in the land of corn....calm, 84 in addition to humidity so high we have no oxygen just water vapor.


----------



## youngdon

I was packing my 45 although I may have had to run till they bled out, it could have been pandalerium


----------



## Larry

At a minimum it was pandamonium, Don (now there are two great scrabble words)

Gas in the corn state...1.86


----------



## knapper

Kodiak city AK. was $2.99


----------



## youngdon

TheDuckMaster said:


> At a minimum it was pandamonium, Don (now there are two great scrabble words)
> 
> Gas in the corn state...1.86


Pandalerium is Jeff Foxworthy poking fun at the goof TV reporters seem to interview at every chance they get

Gas is $2.29 in Vegas this AM


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I seen $1.99 in Apache Junction...


----------



## dwtrees

$2.15 here for 87 and 89 octane with 10% ethonal.


----------



## Antlerz22

$1.88 in Mobile at dodges.


----------



## kiyote

2.29


----------



## akiceman25

$2.65 in Fairbanks, Alaska.


----------



## 22magnum

$1.99 in Houston

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum

1.89

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

Climbing here...2.13


----------



## akiceman25

Everything is more expensive in Alaska.


----------



## Antlerz22

akiceman25 said:


> Everything is more expensive in Alaska.


Yes in a circle from anchorage extending outwards it gets more expensive every 100 miles from what my friend tom who lives there told me----if i remember correctly.


----------



## Larry

This is a thread about gas prices correct? Therefore......this AM after my colonoscopy and endoscopy I had lots of free gas to share. I swear they pumped me up to the same air pressure as a load range E truck tire. At 2PM I still looked 9 months pregnant. Worse yet it's 5PM now and the procedure was over at 11AM and I can still inflate the GoodYear Blimp! With no water added to the toilet bowl, I can flush it by releasing a squeker of a gaseous excretion.

Oh yeah they found removed three tumors in my stomach, perhaps that explains the coughing up blood since February.

All I can repeat is this

*Getting old ain't for p^ssies, you have to be a tough son-of-a-bitch to live through it*


----------



## knapper

How about $4.20 a gal. in Circle Alaska. Was there a couple of days ago.


----------



## ReidRH

You Can Look for the Prices to Climb very shortly at the Pump Crude oil Prices are Jumping again!! Up Over $8 a barrel in the Last ten days alone!! Buy NOW to save some Money!!


----------



## kiyote

stop letting islam hold us hostage.drill here, drill now! worked last time


----------



## 22magnum

2.64 reg here in Texas

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

3.05


----------



## hassell

5.20


----------



## 22magnum

hassell said:


> 5.20


I'd start riding a horse at that point

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

$3.09 here $2.89 12 miles from me


----------



## prairiewolf

$3.09 here also, we just went down from $3.27


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*2.89 here*


----------



## knapper

3.29 here


----------



## 22magnum

2.54

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

2.91 for 89 oct


----------



## youngdon

2.99 for regular


----------



## knapper

3.24 for gas in anchorage


----------



## 22magnum

$2.25 reg

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Same as before here.


----------



## kiyote

3.35 had to make a big jump as it always does just before a big weekend


----------



## fr3db3ar

2.70 here. I was surprised there was no holiday jump.

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

$2.69 at Costco other places were $2.80


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*2.95 here*


----------



## fr3db3ar

Didn't have to jump .35 today. SMDH

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum

It's been stable here at the end of summer.


fr3db3ar said:


> Didn't have to jump .35 today. SMDH
> 
> Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum

2.39 here









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper

The cheapest here is $3.19 for reg. and gets more expensive as you get out of the anchorage area.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*2.99 HERE*


----------



## kiyote

still 3.19 here.

should drop soon but the hurricane on other side of the world will allow an excuse for a couple extra weeks of price gouging


----------



## 22magnum

Gas at $2.00/gal here in Texas

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

still 2.79 here


----------



## fr3db3ar

2.19 here. was just under 2 a week and a half ago then the usual, jump .40 and trickle down.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Same as always here $ 5 20


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Same as always here $ 5 20


yes , isnt that something Rick ? All the gas and oil we have in this country and we are getting hosed ..literally.


----------



## kiyote

drill here !!drill now!!!

they said it wouldn't affect gas prices . but it did!

we are a foolish people to keep funding those who would slit our throats.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*2.38.9 Here today that's as low as its been in some time-------------------------a friend told me its 1.99 -----2.10 in Texas*


----------



## 22magnum

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *2.38.9 Here today that's as low as its been in some time-------------------------a friend told me its 1.99 -----2.10 in Texas*


1.98 here even 1.85 in certain gas station in the Houston area in Texas

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We're hoping to go to Tex in Late Jan to Sharon's Brothers home --sure hope Gas stays that low , will be great fun filling the tank LOL*


----------



## kiyote

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We're hoping to go to Tex in Late Jan to Sharon's Brothers home --sure hope Gas stays that low , will be great fun filling the tank LOL*


be worth buying a 500 gallon tank and bringing some home


----------



## knapper

Here the price has dropped to $2.95.


----------



## glenway

Ours has increased beyond the 19 cent price when I started driving in suburban Detroit. And, that was full serve - check oil, wash windows, check anti-freeze, air in tires, etc. No such thing as self-serve. Now we do flips at $2.00. It's all relative. Here's what I mean:

Bought a brand new Rallye Sport Camaro in '73, 350 4-barrel, etc. Out the door and rustproofed for $3710. OK, so these costs have gone up about 10 fold in this time.

But, have wage increased at the same rate? Not when I see people working for $10/hr. Just an observation.

My takeaway is that we still live in America and can *do* and get paid what we *agree* to.

P.S. I run my old truck and machines on recreational fuel - no ethanol and it's still $3.99/gal. Cost doesn't fluctuate much. Just stays high.


----------



## youngdon

Do you have ethanol all year mixed in ? and do you add a lead additive to gas for them ?

Yeah we're getting hosed at the pump....and on our paychecks/Social inSecurity


----------



## glenway

10 percent Ethanol is in all the regular, plus, and premium fuel at the pumps year-round. It doesn't store well (separates) and the alcohol eats away at old gaskets and has created sludge in some of my carburetors. I can store rec fuel for two years and just add 1 ounce of Motorkote Fuel Optimizer per 10 gallons as a stabilizer. I don't need the 91 octane but that doesn't hurt anything but my wallet.

Three of my tractors have been upgraded with hardened (stainless steel) valve seats and can run on the alcohol blends but I still avoid it altogether. In place of lead additives, I add a bit of the same oil used in 2-cycle mixes into the fuel for my old truck and a 70 year-old tractor not converted for lead-free gas.

I know the farmers like to sell their corn for bio fuels, but even in Iowa, many don't use the stuff in their own equipment (http://thinkingafield.org/2018/05/where-big-ethanol-is-king-many-prefer-ethanol-free-gas.html). We Americans are gullible enough to subsidize the farmers through our tax dollars, because nobody would use the stuff if we were to know the real costs.


----------



## youngdon

Good info in your article Glen ( as always). Thanks for enlightening me.

We're forced to use 10% ethanol in the winter here.


----------



## 22magnum

Down a bit









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

2.49 for 87 oct


----------



## 22magnum

$1.99/gal Reg here

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

$ 2.69 here


----------



## kiyote

2.79 for 87 oct


----------



## 22magnum

Crazy to read through and see the ups and downs of prices since 2013









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper

we are at 2.89 or so diesel is around the same.


----------



## youngdon

$2.89 here $2.69 at costco


----------



## hassell

5.00 here with the peso.


----------



## 22magnum

$2.03

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*2.49 HERE*


----------



## youngdon

$2.75 at Costco $2.99 at most other places.


----------



## kiyote

2.39 here for 89 oct

got it saturday at chevron for 2.11 with the use of my Albertson rewards


----------



## knapper

youngdon said:


> $2.75 at Costco $2.99 at most other places.


This is our prices.


----------



## hassell

$ 5.20 here.


----------



## Guest1

$2.40, but I have seen it as low as $2.10.


----------



## C2C

Paid 1.02/ litres here at Safeway today ..some one do the math for me in U.S. equivalent ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

C2C said:


> Paid 1.02/ litres here at Safeway today ..some one do the math for me in U.S. equivalent ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


 $2:80 US,


----------



## kiyote

C2C said:


> Paid 1.02/ litres here at Safeway today ..some one do the math for me in U.S. equivalent ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


I need more info .

exactly how much is a liter bit of gas ?????? :help: :teeth:


----------



## hassell

kiyote said:


> I need more info .
> 
> exactly how much is a liter bit of gas ?????? :help: :teeth:


Just under 4 liters to a US gal..


----------



## kiyote

hassell said:


> Just under 4 liters to a US gal..


lol. well I knew it weren't all that funny but who knew that joke would be such an epic fail. :redface:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

$2.69???? ????Here in the cacti jungle ????


----------



## 22magnum

1.89 Houston area

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Got Gas yesterday 2.19 at Meijer's but most places its 2.25*


----------



## hassell

Down to 4.60 gal here, still higher than most spots in our province.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

1.95 NOW AROUND HERE TODAY--BUT ITS EVEN LOWER IN SOME NEAR BY TOWNS


----------



## kiyote

hasn't even begun to drop here yet.probably will now that the guvna shut down the state :fishing: .


----------



## knapper

I fueled up at 2.15 for diesel and 2.19 for gas. in Anchorage.


----------



## youngdon

There’s a 94 cent spread in prices here. Costco and sams club are at $2.09 shell is $3.03.


----------



## ReidRH

They are shutting Down Platforms in the gulf and laying of Hundreds of people a day not a good thing when you have made your living in the Gulf!


----------



## fr3db3ar

1.49 here today

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*1.89 today*


----------



## kiyote

ReidRH said:


> They are shutting Down Platforms in the gulf and laying of Hundreds of people a day not a good thing when you have made your living in the Gulf!


surplus this month , demand next. this to shall pass


----------



## pokeyjeeper

I’m buying a storage tank as it will be back up to$4.00 by July


----------



## ReidRH

$1.54 here


----------



## kiyote

dropped 20 cents , since thursday,.... 2.39


----------



## fr3db3ar

pokeyjeeper said:


> I'm buying a storage tank as it will be back up to$4.00 by July


Will the savings outweigh the cost of tank and gas?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

fr3db3ar said:


> Will the savings outweigh the cost of tank and gas?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


probly not but the convienance will


----------



## glenway

"Will the savings outweigh the cost of tank and gas?"

It could make sense depending on the cost of the tank, the future cost of fuel and how long the fuel can be stored. Wouldn't try it with any ethanol mix because of long-term storage issues, plus fuel stabilizer will add to the life and cost.

Not a bad idea to get some 5-gallon cans with the idea of using the fuel sometime relatively soon. At about $1 per gallon savings (compared to the cost before the meltdown) it would probably pay for most of the cans' cost.

The best gas to store long-term would be anything without alcohol, such as recreational fuel; however, I've noticed the price has not dropped one cent on the stuff; still at $4.00 per gallon, so why bother right now? With the Motorkote fuel stabilizer in the rec fuel, it should be good for 2 years, which is why I use it on machines that sit in storage for long periods of time.

Another way to beat the game could be to invest in depressed companies with the idea of capitalizing when things get back to "normal."

Just my 2 cents to be taken with a grain of gunpowder.


----------



## hassell

Finally down to $1.00 litre here.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*My Son Told me yesterday that gas was 1.30 in Green Bay--Its 1.89 here in Marquette*


----------



## youngdon

It's $2.55 down the road from me.

$1.99 if I go to Costco 6 miles away.


----------



## knapper

At costco we have it for 2.19 for gas and 2.14 for diesel.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

$1.68 here in the flat land


----------



## glenway

Went to Kroger yesterday on a quick, early-morning run for essentials. Gas was $1.52. Tank was already full, because we are not driving around much anymore, and therefore, didn't buy a drop.

Lots of supply and little demand means who cares?

At the same time, guns and ammo sales are over 200 percent higher than this time last year. High demand, high prices and everyday stuff is gone.

Economics 101.


----------



## kiyote

glenway said:


> Went to Kroger yesterday on a quick, early-morning run for essentials. Gas was $1.52. Tank was already full, because we are not driving around much anymore, and therefore, didn't buy a drop.
> 
> Lots of supply and little demand means who cares?
> 
> At the same time, guns and ammo sales are over 200 percent higher than this time last year. High demand, high prices and everyday stuff is gone.
> 
> Economics 101.


imagine how cheap buttwipe will be in a few months. :teeth: these are the things that occupy my mind during the lockdown. :nut:


----------



## knapper

Our prices have really dropped and it is 1.89 at costco.


----------



## kiyote

still 2.17 here for 86 oct


----------



## hassell

Just under a $1.00 litre here.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*1.79 here at our country store in Skandia-1.85 in Marquette*


----------



## youngdon

$1.89 at Costco or Sams. $2.40ish elsewhere.


----------



## 22magnum

$$1.34

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

$1.20 in southern mi


----------



## kiyote

1.97 for 86 octane


----------



## hassell

Must be nice.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

a buck 69 here :look:


----------



## kiyote

hassell said:


> Must be nice.


would be. cept I haven't needed to fill up for 4 weeks now and still have 3/4 of a tank


----------



## kiyote

1.89


----------



## 22magnum

Just crossed into Mexico

$15.6 pesos/liter

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

We’re still over 2.00.


----------



## knapper

We are at $2.45 reg. and on prince of wales island it was $3.20.


----------



## kiyote

we are 2.39 for 87 oct. filled up last week for 1.39 gal using my albertsons rewards


----------



## fr3db3ar

1.96 today

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## dwtrees

Were at 1.89 yesterday and today 1.99


----------



## hassell

$6.00 here.


----------



## kiyote

hassell said:


> $6.00 here.


----------



## hassell

kiyote said:


> daaamn.png


That's in our money(peso).


----------



## kiyote

2.27 here for 87 oct


----------



## knapper

Reg. is 249 here for the average and down to 2.29.


----------



## hassell

Never changes around here, always to high.


----------



## 22magnum

$1.79 usd Reg

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Dropped 8 cents a liter here which is a big event.


----------



## youngdon

That's quite a drop ! 
I filled up for $1.99 at Costco Wednesday.


----------



## kiyote

2.19


----------



## 22magnum

$2.05 usd, its been going up slowly

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

with mr anti energy in office it will probably hit 5 bucks a gallon this summer . thank god I got no where in paticular to be.


----------



## hassell

So true, $ 4.40 CDN. here.


----------



## fr3db3ar

It jumped her the other day to 2.45

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper

Got fuel today for 2.39 at costco.


----------



## kiyote

2.59 for non ethanol


----------



## youngdon

2. 40 here.


----------



## glenway

Our non-ethanol fuel remains at $4/gallon. Doesn't seem to matter about the cost of regular gasoline; it just stays at $4/gal.

With GM phasing out all gasoline powered vehicles in a scant 14 years, these prices will seem like a bargain shortly. All other manufacturers will follow suit. If you like the sound of your muscle car, better record it now.

We'll be tracking the cost of charging stations sooner or later.


----------



## kiyote

glenway said:


> Our non-ethanol fuel remains at $4/gallon. Doesn't seem to matter about the cost of regular gasoline; it just stays at $4/gal.
> 
> With GM phasing out all gasoline powered vehicles in a scant 14 years, these prices will seem like a bargain shortly. All other manufacturers will follow suit. If you like the sound of your muscle car, better record it now.
> 
> We'll be tracking the cost of charging stations sooner or later.


I thank god the odds of me still kicking round 14 years from now is low.


----------



## 22magnum

$2.25 usd

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

I only wish.


----------



## 22magnum

hassell said:


> I only wish.


Steady rise here

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Recall 46 !


----------



## kiyote

impeach, impeach ,impeach!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :teeth:


----------



## knapper

We are at 2.65 and Fairbanks is .20 more per gallon.


----------



## 22magnum

$2.39 at Walmart here

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper

Outs is up to 2.89 a gallon.


----------



## kiyote

2.79 here for 87 oct


----------



## 22magnum

$2.59 usd

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

3.00 a gallon . gotta love dems in power


----------



## 22magnum

kiyote said:


> 3.00 a gallon . gotta love dems in power


Getting out of hand

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

22magnum said:


> Getting out of hand
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


yep . that lil ol $1400 bribe ain't gonna go very far.

I often wonder how our economy would boom if the incompitant elect would simply get out of the way and stop trying to "help".


----------



## 22magnum

kiyote said:


> yep . that lil ol $1400 bribe ain't gonna go very far.
> 
> I often wonder how our economy would boom if the incompitant elect would simply get out of the way and stop trying to "help".


Gonna be a tough few years. I'm thankful I have a work truck and gas card. We I do drive my personal truck it kinda hurts 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper

it up 3.10 here and maybe higher in some places in town.


----------



## kiyote

jumped to 313 here this weekend.

sure goes up a lot faster then it ever comes down!


----------



## youngdon

3.09 here in west Phoenix


----------



## 22magnum

Holding around $2.54/gal usd

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## fr3db3ar

$2.80+ here

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

still holding at 3.13 here


----------



## knapper

We are at 3.09 a gallon here.


----------



## hassell

5.20 here.


----------



## 22magnum

$2.39/Gal usd Katy, Tx

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

3.23


----------



## youngdon

3.09 in Goodyear AZ


----------



## hassell

Same as always here -- lots.


----------



## youngdon

Lol.


----------



## kiyote

down to 3.16


----------



## 22magnum

Down to $2.28/gal at Walmart here

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper

I was in Seward yesterday and gas was 3.50 a gallon.


----------



## fr3db3ar

Jumped to 2.99 here today

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum

Jumped to $2.69/gal here, pipeline hack lol

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

prices still holding at 3.16 .

I am shocked it didn't jump 50 cents overnight with the eastern pipeline excuse.


----------



## youngdon

Just wait.


----------



## 22magnum

$2.51/gal 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

3.19.


----------



## 22magnum

$2.71 now, jumped .20 pretty quick 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote




----------



## knapper

the price on Prince of Wales was 3.65 to 3.90 a gal.


----------



## youngdon

$2.85 to $3.39 here in AZ.


----------



## kiyote

3.33 here


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

$3.19 GAL HERE TODAY----------Marquette, MI U.P.


----------



## knapper

The price was $4.55 for cash and $4.65 for credit in Colfman Cove on Prince of Wales Island in Alaska.


----------



## hassell

Getting close to our prices.


----------



## kiyote

3.85 here


----------



## youngdon

$3.09 here. $2.89 at costco


----------



## kiyote

still 3.85 here


----------



## youngdon

Up to 3.19 here now


----------



## knapper

our reg. is $3.59 and diesel is $3.39.


----------



## 22magnum

2.99/gal here in the lone star state

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper

Here diesel is 3.89 and gas is 3.79 a gal. In Anchorge.


----------



## kiyote

3.59 here in idaho


----------



## 22magnum

$3.14 now 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Just under $ 7.00 here.


----------



## kiyote

hassell said:


> Just under $ 7.00 here.


aye caramba!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 22magnum

hassell said:


> Just under $ 7.00 here.


Ouch

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum

$3.49 here definitely going up 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper

Saw it today and it has gone up 40 cents a gallon to 4.39 for diesel and 4.29 for gas.


----------



## kiyote

getting where I don't even look anymore. don't really want to know.

every single decision biden has made since he took office has been to destroy this nation. it MUST be intentional it cannot be that anyone could possibly be so ignorant. not even with full blown dementia.

even the lifelong libs HAVE to see what a buffoon this idiot is.


----------



## 22magnum

Ouch









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

I'd take those prices anytime, better than 7-8 dollars a gallon.


----------



## kiyote

just hit 4.00 for 87 octane here. think diesel is in the 4.50 neighborhood.


----------



## kiyote

hassell said:


> I'd take those prices anytime, better than 7-8 dollars a gallon.


is that real money or canadian. 😁


----------



## hassell

kiyote said:


> is that real money or canadian. 😁


canadian monopoly money.


----------



## kiyote

anyone else notice how the big lie of world economy gas prices is still being pushed?

supposedly, even if we drilled our own oil and were independent prices would still skyrocket.

I call bullshit !

if trumps reign proved nothing else, it proved the bullshit of that claim.


----------



## 22magnum

kiyote said:


> anyone else notice how the big lie of world economy gas prices is still being pushed?
> 
> supposedly, even if we drilled our own oil and were independent prices would still skyrocket.
> 
> I call bullshit !
> 
> if trumps reign proved nothing else, it proved the bullshit of that claim.


I believe Shell purchased Russian fuel at a very low cost recently.... yet here we are paying out the....

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey

You ain't seen nothin' yet. Stock up on canned goods and any other essentials while the prices are somewhat reasonable now.


----------



## kiyote

prices soon won't matter. pumps will be empty; shelves will be bare, and people will finally realize trophies for participating mean nothing.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

$3.99 @ Circle K yesterday 

What scares me was the beer cave... only one eighteen pack of Budweiser on the shelf.


----------



## kiyote

jumped another 20 cents today. 

$4.20 sure am missing the mean tweets now!
can't wait till the shit hits the fan.
I hope it gets so bad that all biden voters perish within a year.


----------



## knapper

We are up to 4.49 for gas and 4.59 for diesel. About a dollar rise in a week.


----------



## kiyote




----------



## Glenwhey

I'm stocked up to full. Vehicles, tractors, cans, etc. with stabilizer and no ethanol. Sure glad I had another semi load of oak firewood logs delivered this summer. Price was higher than ever but today it would be a bargain. The reason I stockpiled two years of heat was because I already knew all I needed to know about our country's leadership.


----------



## hassell

azpredatorhunter said:


> $3.99 @ Circle K yesterday
> 
> What scares me was the beer cave... only one eighteen pack of Budweiser on the shelf.


Warehouses here are full of Budweiser.


----------



## kiyote

kinda figures that dirty bud would still be available.


----------



## Glenwhey

_"Warehouses here are full of Budweiser." _Any Brodeur? We used to take a case or two back with us when visiting Canada via Windsor, Ontario. Dang good stuff and more powerful than our typical American brew. Never see it in the States, but plenty of Blue. Not the same. 

Oh, and those dancing girls in the beer joints. Better leave it at that.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Yeah we have plenty of Moose piss here 😁


----------



## hassell

Glenwhey said:


> _"Warehouses here are full of Budweiser." _Any Brodeur? We used to take a case or two back with us when visiting Canada via Windsor, Ontario. Dang good stuff and more powerful than our typical American brew. Never see it in the States, but plenty of Blue. Not the same.
> 
> Oh, and those dancing girls in the beer joints. Better leave it at that.


Never heard of Brodeur, this company is so big and has so many kinds a person would have to live to be 300 to be able to taste one of each. Sounds like a good story to be heard there.


----------



## 22magnum

If I ever meet anyone of you fine gents. I'll bring yall a few cases of Coronas 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey

Corona? We get that stuff here. Americans have started a stupid tradition by stuffing lemon slices in the brew. Dopes! Mexicans started it by placing lemon slices around the open end to keep flies away. Now we make beer with lemon in it! Crazy. Beer is not a mixed drink.

"Sounds like a good story to be heard there." Maybe so but it's hard to whisper in print. But, the song "Stand by your Man" has never been the same for me.


----------



## kiyote

been working for two years to avoid the corona.

actually I had to get on the wagon , I liked the stuff more than it liked me.
been over ten years now.

but if we ever meet I will be happy to watch you drink it.


----------



## murphyranch

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

murphyranch said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


dems playbook, use any excuse to shift the blame. even when the truth is plain to see. gas prices did not rise because of ukraine . ukraine is simply the excuse for rising inflation.

sure, wouldn't mind seeing some mean tweets now!


----------



## kiyote

*Tips to save on gas*

1. Check your tires.
2. Reduce your speed.
3. Avoid a lot of starts and stops.
4. Get rid of extra weight.
5. Don't vote for liberals.


----------



## kiyote

gas was 4.20 on march 8 . not even one week ago. it is now 4.48

LET'S go brandon!


----------



## Glenwhey

The claim that inflation is temporary doesn't take into account that life is, as well.


----------



## kiyote

remember when people used to think... what goes up must come down.


----------



## 22magnum

Reg 3.99
Diesel 4.99

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveMc

Just paid $1.79 per litre here this morning in Ontario, Canada. Not nice. Will be driving the little truck to work for the next little bit.


----------



## kiyote

how much is that in rubles?


----------



## SteveMc

kiyote said:


> how much is that in rubles?


Approximately 155.63 Rubles per litre


----------



## hassell

$1.89.9 litre here.


----------



## Glenwhey

Dang. That's $7.19/gallon! No more Sunday driving for you!


----------



## hassell

Back to the wheeled walker.


----------



## kiyote

think I will put a sail on my car. or maybe cut out the floor and go flintstone style!


----------



## 22magnum

$3.89 - Cash
$3.99 - Credit/Debit

No sure how that equates to a $0.10 difference 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

reporter on the morning news reported that oil has dropped below $100 a barrel and gas should start trickling down.

lol. anyone believe that? if so, do you need help getting back on the turnip truck?

LET'S GO BRANDON!


----------



## Glenwhey

Did someone say turnip?


----------



## pokeyjeeper




----------



## youngdon

Love those stickers. My wife brought me some home from the auction. Made me promise not to get caught.


----------



## Glenwhey

Topped off the truck yesterday with the deal of the year: $3.99.9.


----------



## knapper

you got a deal.


----------



## kiyote

stickers should read ,I did what?


----------



## kiyote

inflation is grand!
seriously! I cannot remember a time when I could go to the grocery store and rack up points for gas so quickly!

yup , that's me . the eternal optimist!  😁


----------



## murphyranch

Nothing better than having to fuel up in town and the pump shuts off at $100 and you don’t fill your tank completely up!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

at least when our economy crumbles and folks are starving gas prices will be the least of all our worries.

life goes on . till it don't!


----------



## kiyote

just filled up for 3.66 a gallon with my 1 dollar of in albesrtsons rewards.

and I was HAPPY ABOUT IT! what a weird and wonderful world we live in!


----------



## youngdon

kiyote said:


> just filled up for 3.66 a gallon with my 1 dollar of in albesrtsons rewards.
> 
> and I was HAPPY ABOUT IT! what a weird and wonderful world we live in!


And you didn’t want to get probed….


----------



## knapper

Price of diesel went up to 5.19 a gal. and gas most likely not far behind, they are 4.59.


----------



## 22magnum

Dropped a little to $3.77 here

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum

Gas still high.... trash service just took a hike too due too fuel cost...









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

everthing will. good news is the economy is about to crash and contractors will once again be a dime a dozen.


----------



## SteveMc

Still $1.68/L CDN here today. but dont worry, our new carbon tax is scheduled to increase tomorrow, so that should drive the prices up even more. Hooray!


----------



## murphyranch

Had to fill up in town the other day and the pump shut off at $100 and I wasn't even full. Won't be making that mistake again.

Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

been holding at 4.50 for the past week or so. news said it should trickle down a bit . so expect another huge jump!


----------



## murphyranch

On March 25th there were 670 rigs drilling in the USA. That’s 253 more than last year and yet The Bidet says he’s gonna tap our reserves 1 million barrels a day. Not sure for how long but that’s scary.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

biden is a buffoon! of course so is every other democrat who ever lived!


----------



## 22magnum

$3.51 here at Buccees 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

$7.00 Cdn. here


----------



## kiyote

4.44

anyone want to make a wager on when the recession hits??????

my money is on, just after this novembers elections. regardless who wins.

only difference is if there is a red wave it will be reported on.


----------



## 22magnum

$4.09/reg

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

$8.00 here.


----------



## kiyote

4.55 for 87 oct. diesel is about a buck higher.

who remembers when diesel was half the price of gas? back before diesels became popular.


----------



## youngdon

$4.75 here except Costco is $4.44


----------



## hassell

kiyote said:


> 4.55 for 87 oct. diesel is about a buck higher.
> 
> who remembers when diesel was half the price of gas? back before diesels became popular.


That was in the 70's.


----------



## knapper

We are $4.59 for gas and $5.19 for diesel.


----------



## Glenwhey

$4.35 for regular, but my preferred recreational fuel for tractors, ORVs, etc. is $5.30. Just paid $54 to fill two 5-gallon cans.


----------



## youngdon

Glenwhey said:


> $4.35 for regular, but my preferred recreational fuel for tractors, ORVs, etc. is $5.30. Just paid $54 to fill two 5-gallon cans.


We need a “Thanks Joe” emoji. 
No that’s not really what I want it to say


----------



## 22magnum

hassell said:


> That was in the 70's.


I was born in 89, guess I'll never know 🥲

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Glenwhey said:


> $4.35 for regular, but my preferred recreational fuel for tractors, ORVs, etc. is $5.30. Just paid $54 to fill two 5-gallon cans.


$40.00 cdn. for 1 jug - 4 1/2 gal..


----------



## hassell

22magnum said:


> I was born in 89, guess I'll never know 🥲
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


It'll be tougher for you 30 yrs. down the road unfortunately.


----------



## kiyote

youngdon said:


> We need a “Thanks Joe” emoji.
> No that’s not really what I want it to say


let's go brandon!


----------



## 22magnum

$3.29/reg

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

I'll take that price.


----------



## murphyranch

$5.37 for diesel here in Oklahoma.

Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey

kiyote said:


> 4.44
> 
> anyone want to make a wager on when the recession hits??????
> 
> my money is on, just after this novembers elections. regardless who wins.
> 
> only difference is if there is a red wave it will be reported on.


It's already here! Government has changed the formula of things like inflation and recession to make things appear better than reality. The numbers being reported are significantly lower; the 8.3 percent figure tossed out now is, in fact, closer to 15 percent. Just look at anything you are buying. Anything.


----------



## youngdon

And the mainstream media will never admit it.


----------



## knapper

I get diesel for 5.19 in Anchorage. The prez just cancelled the Cook inlet oil leases that haven't been opened up to bidding yet saying that here is no one intrested in them. He also has closed down the lease area on the north slope as well.


----------



## kiyote

youngdon said:


> And the mainstream media will never admit it.


neither will the majority of the people.

I would say the plus side might be that genius joe will never be reelected but when elections are stolen all bets are off.

oh well. those of us who understand we thrive in spite of government and not because of government will be fine.


----------



## kiyote

knapper said:


> I get diesel for 5.19 in Anchorage. The prez just cancelled the Cook inlet oil leases that haven't been opened up to bidding yet saying that here is no one intrested in them. He also has closed down the lease area on the north slope as well.


yup. this administration is doing everything in it's power to crush the spirit of americans. and it is working.
it is going to backfire in the end though.
anger is simmering .
if he thinks he saw a insurrection last year he's crazy . that weren't nothing in relation to what's gonna happen when Americans finally blow. and nothing angers folks more than an empty wallet.


----------



## kiyote

kiyote said:


> yup. this administration is doing everything in it's power to crush the spirit of americans. and it is working.
> it is going to backfire in the end though.
> 
> 
> knapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get diesel for 5.19 in Anchorage. The prez just cancelled the Cook inlet oil leases that haven't been opened up to bidding yet saying that here is no one intrested in them. He also has closed down the lease area on the north slope as well.
> 
> 
> 
> yup .ol clueless joe is doing everything in his power to crush Americans spirit. and it is working for now .
> 
> but it is gonna backfire in the end.
> anger is simmering .
> if he thinks he saw a insurrection last year he's crazy . that weren't nothing in relation to what's gonna happen when Americans finally blow. and nothing angers folks more than an empty wallet.
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
Click to expand...


----------



## knapper

The price of gas is up to $5.19 per gal. and diesel is still the same yet.


----------



## 22magnum

$4.19/reg 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey

So, what are we going to do when the price increases? Oh. Whatever it is, many of us are already doing it. Less Sunday driving, less lawn mowing. Our leaders are on the path of destruction, which they have planned for years. Yes, I remember their words. And, now even their followers are bellyaching, as reality sets in. Gonna be a long ride, boys. Or, a short one riding on empty.


----------



## kiyote

whatever happens good or bad will serve for good in the end.


----------



## Glenwhey

No worries.


----------



## youngdon

4.99 here at our nearest station. BS


----------



## 22magnum

Glimpse into the future









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

22magnum said:


> Glimpse into the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


on the plus side ....none of us will be working because the economy will have crashed.

so we can save by not commuting.

gosh ! I should be a politician.
my ability to reason as they do is astounding!


----------



## hassell

$8.00 Cad. a gal. here, my buddy called me from Ecuador this morning, there diesel went up also, $1.99 US a gal., $27.00 to fill his truck.


----------



## kiyote

hassell said:


> $8.00 Cad. a gal. here, my buddy called me from Ecuador this morning, there diesel went up also, $1.99 US a gal., $27.00 to fill his truck.


that would be awesome. not sure I could get on board with being paid .50 an hour though.
course I haven't done the math . could be I still be money ahead.


----------



## hassell

Groceries are 1/10 of what they are of here.


----------



## kiyote

and prostitutes are two dollars.
I've heard. 😁


----------



## hassell

kiyote said:


> and prostitutes are two dollars.
> I've heard. 😁


Overtime.


----------



## knapper

Diesel is $5.51 and Gas is $5.29 in Eagle River Alaska.


----------



## hassell

Diesel is the same price in Bonners Ferry Idaho.


----------



## kiyote

welp my home increased in value by about $50,000 since this time last year. since I have no plans of leaving I would rather it decreased by 50,000 and saved me some tax money.

OH well I am pretty sure I will get my wish soon.


----------



## knapper

Here diesel went up to $5.79 a gal. Up over 10 cents a gal. in two days.


----------



## hassell

Went up 80 cents a gallon the other day.


----------



## SteveMc

Filled both my trucks and a gas can the other day and it cost over $450, sickening


----------



## kiyote

guess that is where the phrase "going green " comes from.

greens are getting hard to hang on to.

"let's go brandon!"


----------



## kiyote

just filled up 4.99 a gallon

it is not so much the high cost that angers me. it is the fact that a THRIVING economy was completely ruined in such a short time, by fools who despise this nation and purposely set up policies to destroy it, that is what really pisses me off!
sure, do miss the "mean tweets!"

but enough of my karen fest.

LET'S GO BRANDEN!


----------



## kiyote

I am sure most here realize this already but I am gonna post it any how 

*Wayne Woods*
*Yesterday at 4:01 PM* · 

A whole lot of truth about gas prices, and to those that say: "the president doesn't set the price of gas"... pay close attention and maybe read it twice:
From a production worker in a refinery on the Gulf of Mexico:
"You've been lied to by the President and his phony cronies, but I want to set the record straight. I'm going to tell you the truth, so pay attention"....
1. There is enough recoverable crude oil within the continental US to supply current and projected future demand for 400+ years, and that's just the oil we know about. It doesn't account for future discoveries. That's a fact...
2. We do not need to import a SINGLE DROP of foreign crude oil. The domestic oil industry can easily meet, and even surpass domestic demand. We've done it before, and we can do it again. That's a fact...
3. The domestic oil industry currently cannot satisfy domestic demand due to oil drilling restrictions imposed by the federal government. That's a fact...
4. The price of EVERYTHING revolves around oil, and the law of supply vs demand dictates the price of oil. When oil is plentiful, commodities are cheap. When oil is scarce, commodities are more expensive. Right now, domestic oil is scarce, and the price of everything is high because of these restrictions imposed by the federal government. That's a fact…
5. We import foreign oil from countries that drill and produce it much cheaper than we're able to because they do not implement all of the environmental safeguards that we do. Their methods are FAR more destructive to the environment than ours are. That's a fact...
6. Every year, the federal government leases tracts of land to oil companies so they can explore on it for oil. If enough oil is found during exploration, the company can then apply for a drilling permit which allows them to drill a well. If no oil is found during exploration, or if the amount found is not enough to be profitable the lease expires without ever being drilled on. Leases that are active, but not being drilled on does NOT mean that oil companies are being lazy, or are trying to keep the oil for themselves, etc. etc. It means they've either explored the lease for oil and found nothing, or found oil but it's not enough to justify drilling for. That's a fact...
7. it’s not Russia's fault, or China's fault, or Ukraine, or India, or Venezuela, or Iran, or Bangladesh, or any other countries' fault as to why everything is so expensive right now. It's Joe Biden's fault, because he is suppressing the domestic oil industry for political gain.
EVERYTHING depends on crude oil... but you might not know that if you believe the lies that are being told about oil and the oil industry.


----------



## hassell

No different than the early 80's during the oil embargo, 90% of the oil in the US were and had been capped for a lot of years, they opened up some to satisfy the population, weathered that storm with ease.


----------



## kiyote

there are very few national problems that are not caused by politicians


----------



## kiyote

5.26 for 87 oct.
deasil is over 6 now.


----------



## knapper

I saw it for $5.54 for gas and $5.99 for diesel.


----------



## youngdon

$5.69 here for regular 5.34 at Costco and Sam’s club


----------



## knapper

Today I paid $6.39 a gal. for diesel in Whittier for the boat.


----------



## youngdon

$5.63 here today for regular at all but chevron( more) or Costco/ Sam’s ( less)


----------



## kiyote

youngdon said:


> $5.63 here today for regular at all but chevron( more) or Costco/ Sam’s ( less)


it dropped? maybe we don't need the federal tax break gimmick.


----------



## youngdon

kiyote said:


> it dropped? maybe we don't need the federal tax break gimmick.


Yeah a few cents. The federal tax dropping off will save the average family about $70. The increase in the price per gallon is costing families at least several hundred and likely thousands.


----------



## kiyote

just filled up for 5.21 a gallon so it dropped a few pennies here also.
no doubt it will again climb for the upcoming holiday weekend though


----------



## knapper

Diesel price has gone down to $6.01 per gal.


----------



## murphyranch

We are in the middle of hay season right now. Running 2 swathers, 1 rake tractor, 2 tractors pulling balers, service truck, skid steer loading hay, a Peterbuilt and 2 one tons hauling. Took 380 gallons to top off all the tanks the other day. On an average day we are burning almost 400 gallons of $5.45 a gallon off road fuel. It's starting to crater our profit margin.

Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

That’ll eat a hole through your wallet quick.


----------



## hassell

Neighbor drives logging truck, $ 1000.00 a day to fill.


----------



## knapper

Diesel prices are down to $5.95 from $6.29.


----------



## 22magnum

3.82/gal here

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

wow! still 5.19 here


----------



## hassell

Still 8.80 here.


----------



## knapper

filled up at Costco reg. for $4.85 a gal in Anchorage, price is coming down some.


----------



## fr3db3ar

4.16 here today

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

I’m sure it will creep down some leading up to the elections.


----------



## kiyote

I don't know why it would since our elections are now predetermined.


----------



## kiyote

down to 5.05 a gallon here for 87 oct


----------



## fr3db3ar

They want to credit for decreasing the prices with no responsibility for increasing them.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

$4.45 here


----------



## 22magnum

3.99 today, sucks 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

finally dropped below 5.00 today,

4.99 9/10s


----------



## 22magnum

3.49

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Down to 8.00 here, always the last to catch up with the rest of the country.


----------



## 22magnum

hassell said:


> Down to 8.00 here, always the last to catch up with the rest of the country.


Makes me miss 2013 prices









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

down to 4.89
too little too late. our booming economy is going tits up. houses aren't selling very well here anymore.

it is amazing. just one year ago you could list your house and the next day there was a bidding war and folks were getting 50,000 over the asking price. now you're lucky to give them away.


that's what always happens when the inmates run the asylum!


----------



## youngdon

But some of our type keep electing the inmates.


----------



## kiyote

youngdon said:


> But some of our type keep electing the inmates.


yeah. sadly, most people cannot separate mean tweets from great policy.

we are simply not a society of great thinkers. we are a society of emotional misfits.


----------



## youngdon

Sheep…. We’re becoming sheep.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

$4.09 baa...


----------



## 22magnum

3 35 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

4.79 in twin falls idaho


----------



## hassell

$1.89 litre here, a bit better.


----------



## knapper

In Coffman Cove Alaska Diesel was $6.30 a gal. and gas was $6.00 a gallon.


----------



## 22magnum

2.88 here in tx

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

still 4.49 for 87 oct


----------



## hassell

knapper said:


> In Coffman Cove Alaska Diesel was $6.30 a gal. and gas was $6.00 a gallon.


Almost Canadian prices.


----------



## youngdon

$3.97 here at most stations $3.87 at Sam’s or Costco


----------



## fr3db3ar

3.55 here 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper

Anchorage is $4.45 for gas and $4.99 for diesel.


----------



## 22magnum

$2.85 average here in South Texas 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper

In anchorage it is $5.49 per gal., diesel is $4.99 a gal. Looks like prices are on the way up again.


----------



## knapper

I was in Ohio for three weeks and the price of gas was $3.39 a gallon here in Anchorage it $3.69 a gal. In Ohio it $5.89 for diesel and in Anchorage it is $4.99 a gal. I could never figure out the price difference an asked my father in law and he had no idea either. Any body got an Idea as to why?


----------



## kiyote

to be perfectly honest, I no longer have any idea about the rationality behind anything these days.


----------



## youngdon

A lot of the difference comes from each states taxes per gallon. It also depends on which state is refining it. I’m in the phoenix area. 3.79 to 4.19 for regular 100 miles south in Tucson gas is 2.91-3.11. Phoenix area gas comes from California while Tucson gas comes from Texas. And we all know what happens when anything happens in California ( it gets TAXED to death)


----------



## kiyote

think it is around 3.90 here? 
sorta stopped looking cause it just makes me mad.


----------



## hassell

$6.80 C a gallon here, Vancouver is cheaper.


----------



## 22magnum

$2.39/gal here 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

$3.89 at one place still $4 everywhere else


----------

